# Duda con capacitor ¿polaridad?



## Troy (Abr 15, 2009)

hola que tal tengo una duda con este capacitor http://www.flickr.com/photos/37414810@N05/  no se como se distinga aqui la polaridad y pues las patitas las tiene igual no tiene ningun signo en la tarjeta y en la parte de arriba tiene una _T_100nJ100 y a lo que entiendo es q es 100nF  100V corriganme si me equivoco a y otra cosa sera facil de conseguir aqui en el df de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## mabauti (Abr 15, 2009)

es de 0.1uF. Lo puedes reemplazar por uno no polarizado de poliester o uno polarizado pero fijandote la polaridad de las pistas. Exactamente de ese tipo , tal vez sea complicado de conseguir.


----------



## Troy (Abr 15, 2009)

ok yo creo q si va a tener que ser un no polarizado por que no tiene ni menos ni mas nada q me indique la polaridad y ese no polarizado es mas accesible de conseguir? a y otra cosa si es de 100 v http://www.flickr.com/photos/37414810@N05/3445962129/ aqui una foto de la parte superior del capacitor y gracias mabauti


----------



## mabauti (Abr 16, 2009)

> y ese no polarizado es mas accesible de conseguir?


si, es mas sencillo.

una nota aparte, sería bueno que checaras los demas elementoscercanos a este capacitor


----------



## Guest (Abr 16, 2009)

hola, no es el color del capacitor lo que te indica la capacidad y la tension ? hay verdes , rojos , amarillos, azules y no se si de otro color , saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 16, 2009)

caballeros...centremonos,el 70% de la pelea es saber reconocer y verificar los componentes,y este en concreto es de los mas basicos....es un condensador de film de poliester metalizado,no tiene poralizacion en sus pines y es extremadamente facil adquirir uno he estado incluso en paises del tercer mundo y los he podido conseguir ..imagino que tiene que haber muchos tutoriales que esplican como reconocer componentes,aconsejaria emplear un poco de tiempo en ello,que de seguro le sacaran partido...un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2009)

pabloaltamirano dijo:
			
		

> hola, no es el color del capacitor lo que te indica la capacidad y la tension ? hay verdes , rojos , amarillos, azules y no se si de otro color , saludos



El color no indica capacidades.
Hace bastante tiempo, en la época de las válvulas, se marcaban en occidente con un código de colores, algo similar a lo que se hace con las resistencias. Después se adoptó (en general) el código japonés, que escribían dos cifras significativas y una multiplicadora para expresar el valor en picofaradios.
Así, 104 son 10*10^4 pf, o sea 100000pf (un 10 con cuatro ceros atrás), 100nf o 0,1uf, y si tiene la parte de arriba pintada de negro o la tercera cifra es un cero, el valor es simplemente ese en picofaradios.
Puede haber también una letra, que indica la tolerancia. Si te interesa, por internet hay tablas con estos datos a montones.

Esto no quita que haya casos como el que se trata acá, donde el fabricante pone 100n en vez del 104 que se esperaría: Usa otra nomenclatura, que no es nada difícil de entender.
La única "trampa" de esta nomenclatura es que 68n son 68nf, y n68 son 0,68nf. Algunos fabricantes la usan así en vez de poner 680p (está claro que el valor puede ser otro, usé el 68 porque... qué sé yo...). Con sólo estar atento a esos detalles, alcanza.


Volviendo al tema del post, ¿el capacitor que estás intentando cambiar es el de abajo a la izquierda de "Imagen028"? (es la que Mabauti publicó en el post#4) Parece ser una cosa derretida con aspecto de haber sido un capacitor alguna vez, y citando a Mabauti:


> ...sería bueno que checaras los demas elementoscercanos a este capacitor



Saludos


----------



## Troy (Abr 16, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos ya cheque los componentes cercanos todos bien compre el capacitor y ya quedo bueno de esa parte es una fuente de poder de carro para bajo y pues se le escucha un zumbido alguna idea de q pueda ser? gracias y perdon por tanta lata


----------



## Cacho (Abr 17, 2009)

Probablemente esté chillando el transformador.
Buscá "snubber" por el foro y cómo se usan. Lo más seguro es que tu fuente tenga ya alguno y no esté funcionando bien o que hayas cambiado los MOSFETs y los nuevos metan un poco de ruido.
Ambos casos se solucionan igual (si es que ese es el origen del problema). Ejtagle y Hazzard saben bastante de este tipo de fuentes y te pueden apuntar mejor.
Si llegara a ser el amplificador lo que mete el ruido, ya hablamos de otro tipo de cosa. Si podés probar el amplificador SIN USAR la fuente original, sino una tuya, podés saber de cuál de las dos partes viene el problema.

Saludos


----------



## Troy (Abr 17, 2009)

ok perfecto Cacho gracias buscare los snubber hay forma de saber si estan abiertos o en corto ? o como veo si esta defectuoso


----------



## Cacho (Abr 17, 2009)

Los snubbers son básicamente un condensador y una resistencia en serie (hacen una protección y de paso filtran ciertas cosas, hablando de manera no muy exacta).
Si alguno de los dos componentes está fallado, entonces no anda y el ruido aparece. Suenlen estar en algún punto de la entrada/salida del toroidal y entre patas de los MOSFETs.

OJO que no quiere decir que esa sea la causa de tu problema, pero en caso de no ser, descartarla ya es un buen paso.

¿Qué le cambiaste al amplificador?


----------



## Troy (Abr 17, 2009)

Al amplificador se le cambiaron los mosfets como 4 o 6 no recuerdo pero si fueron unos cuantos y pues les puse los mismo q traia de fabrica nada de sustitutos y el condensador q se quemo y ya fue todo lo q cambie


----------



## Cacho (Abr 18, 2009)

Eso puede ser lo que esté molestando.
Hay algunos MOSFETs (originales y todo) que oscilan a altas frecuencias y meten ruido. Un snubber (en cada uno) arregla bastante la vida.
El asunto se da en los de la fuente, no en los de salida de audio (no sé si la hará con BJTs o MOSFETs este amplificador en particular, pero no importa). Un condensador de 2n2 y una resistencia de 100Ω en serie, conectando D y S de los transistores en cuestión debería ser suficiente. Igual probá con valores más chicos de capacidad. El más bajo que funcione es el que tenés que dejar.
Hay maneras un poco más matemáticas de hacerlo, pero por prueba y error se llega a buen puerto.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Abr 19, 2009)

en definitiva el capacitor es de 100 nF x 100 volt y la J indica que la tolerancia es de +/- 5 % saludos


----------



## Troy (Abr 22, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos ya quedo


----------



## Cacho (Abr 22, 2009)

De nada, pero contá cómo solucionaste el problema y, si lo sabés, cuál era el origen.

Saludos


----------



## Troy (Abr 22, 2009)

Habia un mosfet de los q cambie que era todo de silicio y el que tenia antes era descubierto y la lamina hacia contacto con el chasis para la tierra pero como el otro perdio su tierra metia ruido y eso fue todo ya no mas ruido.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 22, 2009)

Buen trabajo Troy!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 23, 2009)

Gracias por compartir la solución y felicidades por tu arreglo.

Saludos


----------



## Troy (Abr 23, 2009)

No pues gracias por su ayuda si no seguirira atordo Gracias.


----------

